# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Wtb: karasugoi

## member88

Om2 mau tanya karasu yg bagus dari farm mana ya?

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

